
Fractal Lab - Interactive WebGL Fractal Explorer - keyle
http://www.boingboing.net/2011/03/07/tom-subblue-reddard.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+boingboing%2FiBag+%28Boing+Boing%29
======
retlehs
Direct: <http://fractal.io/>

~~~
AlexC04
Thanks. Totally no need to go through an article to find it, but whatever. The
in-browser 3D fractal exploration is so awesome it's practically offensive.

------
sp332
See also ShaderToy: <http://www.iquilezles.org/apps/shadertoy/>

